# دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) ......المستوى الثاني



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (3 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (4 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (8 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (8 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (9 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (9 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (9 فبراير 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (10 فبراير 2007)




----------

